# aquamedic 1000 co2 reactor



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, I am just looking for opinions, or reviews on this product. I am thinking about purchasing one for my 125 gal aquarium, but I am kind of sitting on the fence as to whether this thing is going to work well for me or not? If there is anyone out there that uses it let me know. What kind of canister filter do you have it hooked up to? I currently have a Xp4. Thankyou in advance for the info!!!


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a DIY reactor based on the same principle as the 1000 and it works great on my 75 gallon tank. Although I don't have it hooked up to my filter. I use a powerhead to push the water through the DIY rig then to a UV sterilizer and finally back into the tank with a home made spraybar.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you can hook up the reactor to most types of canister filters, just insert it at the outflow port of the filter to the tank. just in case you're unsure:

tank -> filter inflow | filter outflow -> reactor -> tank

i have an XP3 with a DIY reactor hooked up in that fashion.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been hung up with looking for the perfect CO2 reactor. And I've considered the AquaMedic 1000 - though expensive at $75. The drsfostersmith.com description says its hermetically sealed. Does that mean you can't open it to clean the gunk?

DJ


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

left coast Dj that is a very very good question, something that I did not think of, it will deffinetley make a difference in my considering to purchase this reactor.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you can always make your own reactor that will work just as well and be cheaper. there are lots of pinned posts on making your own reactor. they won't be as "pretty" as the store bought ones, but they will work just as good or better.

check this link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html

and yes, hermetically sealed will mean you can not open it up to clean the inside without some effort and a hammer.


----------



## scott53326 (Sep 17, 2006)

Howdy,

I have had mine for about 6 months now and I am very pleased with it other than the way it is mounted(I have it hanging off the side).

I had a smaller aqua clear powerhead on it but switched over to a magnum 350 canister filter that then goes to a hydor inline heater and then to the AM1000. I always had extra Co2 up on top of the chamber till I switched to a faster pump(ie. canister @350GPH).

If you order it from Dr Fosters and Smith you should have it within 2 days since you live in the GB area.

-Scott


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Scott, can you open the AM1000 to clean (and of course, re-seal it)?

I ordered this:

eBay: Co2 Ball Reactor - Aquarium planted tank, diffuser (item 250083081613 end time Feb-17-07 03:31:38 PST)

It goes inside the tank because the seams aren't sealed. However, according to the vendor, it can be opened for cleaning. I haven't received it yet, so I don't know how efficiently it operates.

DJ


----------



## scott53326 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi DJ,

Yes both ends can be opened(actually now that I think of it...maybe only one end can be opened). The end(s) can be screwed in and has a rubber O-Ring on it. I have cleaned it out before I ..just can't remember if I opened both ends or not.

-Scott


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Both end can be open. Highly recommend for a big tank. 

Thanh


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I e-mailed aqua medic and they told me that the only parts that can be removed are the threaded hose fittings, he also said if I needed to clean it out I could just rinse it with bleach and then use dechlorinator on it and reinstall it.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

Actually why would you want to "clean" it?
I got one running for over 2 years... very little "gunk" in there...
besides whatever is in there, it's healthy (bacteria, etc.), no need to clean that.


----------

